# camber. the stupidest thing ever?



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Part of the board doesn't even touch the ground....like wtf right?

Don't even get me started on 8m sidecuts

I bet you don't even know how to strap into bindings!

Do you even know how cool I am?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Troll thread lol


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait they design them to not touch the ground in the middle on purpose? I just sent my brand new Jones Carbon Flagship back because I thought it was a manufacturing error.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just sent back my UltraCraft cause they told me I can't put Dynafit bindings on it. What's the point of owning a split if I can't ski on it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Backcountry Ready!*

I just cut my old proto in half right on the rocker apex so that I have a full camber diy dual board setup. 

Camber is dual boarding's path to the future!

Berthoud here I come!


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, brutal but funny. I stand by what i said regarding camrock though. I dont think there will be many camrock profiles in the future. Take 2 steps back and think about it. Im sure it might ride great, but the only benefit comes from the rockered nose. Camber between the feet makes no sense. All im gonna say sirs


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anybody know if that new type of shape, camber with some rocker outside the bindings any good? I think some call it camrock?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Terrible joke. Youre not funny.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm all about the new SHAMROCK it's this profile that when you put the board on the ground the center is bowed upwards and there's these weird flat spots that for some reason keep engaging the edge.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm all about the new SHAMROCK it's this profile that when you put the board on the ground the center is bowed upwards and there's these weird flat spots that for some reason keep engaging the edge.


Edge engagement? We can't have that, take a file to those bad boys and round the crap out of them. Only then will you have a camber profile worth riding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm all about the new SHAMROCK...


…waiting for the "Fraggle Rock" boards myself!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm working on the new crack rock camber profile. You can smoke it and then it will do whatever you want it to!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You mean "you will do whatever it wants you to".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm working on the new crack rock camber profile. You can smoke it and then 10 minutes later you will be digging through the snow and trying to get high on dirt and litter!


jerry rigged it for ya.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

The best profile is hover. Why touch the snow when you can fuck off?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> jerry rigged it for ya.


So wrong man, it would have you pulling copper wiring out of the gondola to sell for another fix.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Frozen said:


> The best profile is hover. Why touch the snow when you can fuck off?


It's close to bedtime..........he's getting cranky.:sleep2:


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Youre so lame. Thanks for nothing. Commit suicide.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Frozen said:


> The best profile is hover. Why touch the snow when you can fuck off?


Too late buddy: Next Series 2013/14 — Endeavor Snowboards


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

"Phantom wood core for flex memory and pop". Hahaha wonderful.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been trying to tell you guys for years... THIS is the new wave in snowboarding eh!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


>


Why is there a bow on that thing?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…it was a gift for the new "Wife?" :shrug:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

posts like these give me hopes that the season is near


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The influx of new dumb chicks on Tinder tells me the season is upon us!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Why is there a bow on that thing?


Maybe it's me, but do I see a certain aversion there, not calling _the thing_ by its name?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

You people just don't understand a thing. Concave bases are the future.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Maybe it's me, but do I see a certain aversion there, not calling _the thing_ by its name?


Oh you know I like stiff ass cambers with purty flowers as much as the next girl.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The influx of new dumb chicks on Tinder tells me the season is upon us!


idk what's more amusing: the genius of using the snow season to market out to easy chicks, or the fact you even have a tinder in the first place:tempted:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Oh you know I like stiff ass cambers with purty flowers as much as the next girl.


:skibanana:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ btw thanks to you pouts, everyone in my household refers to ironing as cambering.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Oh you know I like stiff ass cambers with purty flowers as much as the next girl.


Lol. 
Don't know the name of this thing, but it came to mind _somehow_


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> ^^ btw thanks to you pouts, everyone in my household refers to ironing as cambering.


Really?!? AWESOME!!!!! :shower:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowOwl said:


> idk what's more amusing: the genius of using the snow season to market out to easy chicks, or the fact you even have a tinder in the first place:tempted:


It's a big Freshman class this year. Have to get them when they first get to town because in three weeks they'll have a disease and be on the fast track to Hefferville.

Don't worry in my new book I'm writing there will be a whole chapter devoted to tindering in a ski town.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

CAMBER!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a big Freshman class this year. Have to get them when they first get to town because in three weeks they'll have a disease and be on the fast track to Hefferville.
> 
> Don't worry in my new book I'm writing there will be a whole chapter devoted to tindering in a ski town.


Dead. Gold.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm all about the new SHAMROCK it's this profile that when you put the board on the ground the center is bowed upwards and there's these weird flat spots that for some reason keep engaging the edge.


I take it that you haven't tried RamCock then?????

Fucks anythin in sight!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I take it that you haven't tried RamCock then?????
> 
> Fucks anythin in sight!!!!!


I'm guessing that particular profile is stiffest _between_ the binders???


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm guessing that particular profile is stiffest _between_ the binders???


It's been a good wood winner the last 5 years running.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm guessing that particular profile is stiffest _between_ the binders???


Especially after a Hot Wax!!!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Camber trolling, tinder skanks, to Good Wood boners....the season really needs to start.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I told a girl on Tinder I had some good wood for her and she could make my cam rock.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I told a girl on Tinder I had some good wood for her and she could make my cam rock.


Pole mounted?????


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I told a girl on Tinder I had some good wood for her and she could make my cam rock.


God damn it!!! Sometimes I am so clueless about this here interwebz! Once again I had to google "Tinder" to find out wtf you guys were talking about!

I did some reading and checked out a site of "Tips for using Tinder!" After reading the following,.. I knew Tinder is NOT for me! :signlol:


Tip#2
Take your Own Standing into Account ?
This may seem harsh, but Tinder is not for the weak so saddle up my friend. *Take a good look in the mirror and be honest with yourself*. If you are on Tinder, you should know and accept that *this app is about judging others on appearance. So, if you happen to be an incredibly attractive individual, you probably don’t have to worry as much about your pick-up approach.* I find myself giving especially good-looking people more leniency in the pick-up line department. That being said, if someone on the lower end of the attractive scale delivers a great line, I will always respond. *Bottom line is, like most other areas in life, good looking people won’t have to work as hard to get to the finish line.*

_Obviously_, not the place for _me_ to be trawling for womenz!!! LOL


The only real benefit I see to an app like this,…? Pretty people will probably be breeding dumber and dumber as time goes on! :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You have no idea Chomps. You have to use the crazy vs hot scale on Tinder.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

"You have the Danger Zone. Here you have all the red heads, the strippers, anyone named Tiffany...."


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh I was in the danger zone last night.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

A red bush stripper named Mercedes?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my lanta I didn't get to the end yet


"That's a dude, you're talking to a tranny"

Internet win. done for the day.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Oh my lanta I didn't get to the end yet
> 
> "That's a dude, you're talking to a tranny"
> 
> Internet win. done for the day.


Yep. That's a dude
:rofl2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> Oh my lanta I didn't get to the end yet
> 
> 
> "That's a dude, you're talking to a tranny"
> ...





F1EA said:


> Yep. That's a dude
> :rofl2:


...kinda makes one curious to know how good the final surgery is nowadays! :signlol: :signlol:

Above an 8 hotness *and* below a 4 crazy???? Unicorns indeed!!  :wavetowel2::rofl4:


BA, Shred, SK!? I don't know where you guys find summa this shit, but *that* video clip was freakin' hilarious!!! (...and a little sad too!). Wish I had seen that _before_ I got married! And then of course, there at the end, realizing that I fall into the "No Go" zone on the women's scale. 

...Not hot _OR_ rich enough!!! Lol! 

So,.. Once again, it would seem Tinder is not the app for me!!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

self waxing is cheaper.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

great video.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

fraxmental said:


> self waxing is cheaper.


You obviously don't know what you're talking about. Paying $20 after every run for service is way cheaper than buying a $50 waxing iron duhh


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Homies911 said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about. Paying $20 after every run for service is way cheaper than buying a $50 waxing iron duhh


Either he only rides 3 times a year or he's naive thinking you only need to wax your board once a year.:dropjaw:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My boards are lucky if they get waxed ever...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I wax my board religiously every 3 days*. If I'm at a resort longer than 3 days I will pay for it.

Usually no-one passes me on the cat tracks 

* 3 days of riding, not every 3 days all year round


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> A red bush stripper named Mercedes?


No I'm pretty sure one of the crazies last night works with Argo though. Nothing like some 39 year old nurse deciding she wants to vent to a random stranger on a hook up app about her issues with her parents. I'm just over here like so do you want to bang?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I'm pretty sure one of the crazies last night works with Argo though. Nothing like some 39 year old nurse deciding she wants to vent to a random stranger on a hook up app about her issues with her parents. I'm just over here like so do you want to bang?


And she said yes, then continued to vent the whole time, right?


----------

